

$20,000 for a fast algorithm for a simple math game - finnw
https://www.elance.com/j/fast-algorithm-simple-math-game/32273252/

======
lutusp
The linked article fails to say who owns the result. This reflects badly on
the article's originators, who don't seem to be aware of the intellectual
property issues.

If the originators really expected a response, they would describe the problem
to be solved, and the conditions of the contract, up front.

Experienced developers will recognize the omissions in the description and
require full disclosure before proceeding.

